# assenza comando eject

## Maialovic

è normale che non mi trovo nel sistema, usando root, il comando eject?

devo installare qualche pacchetto particolare?

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
qfile eject

sys-apps/eject (/usr/bin/eject)

 eix eject

[I] sys-apps/eject

```

non so chi me l'abbia installato, però è un programma a se stante.

----------

## koma

solitamente se non sbaglio è una dipendenza di k3b. Ma non vorrei dire una cappellata, non ho l'ebuild a portata di mano

----------

## koma

come si vede da qui -> http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-apps/eject/RDep#ptabs

Le applicazioni che richiedono eject come dipendenza sono:

app-backup/cdbkup

app-cdr/sync2cd

kde-base/kdebase

kde-base/kdialog

media-plugins/mythdvd

media-plugins/mythvideo

media-plugins/vdr-burn

media-plugins/vdr-mplayer

media-sound/rip

media-video/dvdrip

sys-block/unieject

Naturalmente k3b ha kdebase come dipendenza  :Wink: 

Immagino che tu abbia uno di questi programmi installati.

[voce  inglisc]Elementare uozzon[/voce inglisc]

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

```
 

marco [01:16:51] ~ $ equery depends eject

[ Searching for packages depending on eject... ]

gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0-r1 (virtual/eject)

sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 (virtual/eject)

```

Strano che tu non lo abbia sulla tua macchina... da quanto non aggiorni ?

(prima che qualcuno venga a dirmi ma guarda che quella versione di hal e' ~ anche le vecchie versioni hanno la medesima dipendenza ).

----------

## codadilupo

ragazzi, al mondo c'e' anche chi non usa quella skifezza per masterizzare  :Razz: 

(e la k questa volta ci sta tutta  :Laughing: )

Coda

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ragazzi, al mondo c'e' anche chi non usa quella skifezza per masterizzare 
> 
> (e la k questa volta ci sta tutta )
> 
> Coda

 ritengo k3b il programma più completo in assoluto per la masterizzazione su linux.

Poi i gusti son gusti, conosco gente che si ostina a scrivere logout invece di dare ctrl+d  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ragazzi, al mondo c'e' anche chi non usa quella skifezza per masterizzare 
> 
> (e la k questa volta ci sta tutta )
> 
> Coda ritengo k3b il programma più completo in assoluto per la masterizzazione su linux.
> ...

 

Completo quanto vuoi, ma proprio non mi piace  :Smile: 

.. e comunque scrivere logout è più comodo che stortarsi le dita per premere ctrl+d (mentre ctrl+c o ctrl+z sono comodi perchè non piegano la mano in posizioni innaturali... quindi non gusti, ma saggezza* eheheh)

* chi ? Chi ha parlato di artite ?!?! Non sono cosi' vecchio!  :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*   ragazzi, al mondo c'e' anche chi non usa quella skifezza per masterizzare 
> 
> (e la k questa volta ci sta tutta )
> 
> Coda ritengo k3b il programma più completo in assoluto per la masterizzazione su linux.
> ...

 io non ho idea di che posizione innaturale usi tu per dare  ctr+d ma io uso  mignolo e indice è una posizione normalissima. Vecchio artritico  :Laughing: 

----------

## Maialovic

beh.......allora.......rispondendo alle vostre domande

1)quando ho notato la mancanza ero in fare reinstallazione gentoo

2)kde per me è il meglio ke ce in giro

ma poi penso una cosa : non sarebbe fondamentale eject..indipendentemente da k3b o meno? cioe se voglio far l'eject di una penna usb non posso farlo?(credo che sia plausibbile in quanto ai tempi lo facevo spesso)

----------

## codadilupo

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> ma poi penso una cosa : non sarebbe fondamentale eject..indipendentemente da k3b o meno? cioe se voglio far l'eject di una penna usb non posso farlo?(credo che sia plausibbile in quanto ai tempi lo facevo spesso)

 

Cioe' sputi fuori la penna usb ? Se vuoi smontarla c'e' umount, che ha piu' senso di un eject su un device che non puo' essere espulso

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Mar 28, 2008 7:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> io non ho idea di che posizione innaturale usi tu per dare  ctr+d ma io uso  mignolo e indice è una posizione normalissima. Vecchio artritico 

 

Beh, intanto io il ctrl lo pigio con l'anulare, perchè per usare il mignolo dovrei ruotare la mano verso destra per avvicinarlo al tasto. E inoltre, anche usando il mignolo mi ritrovo a ruotare la mano a destra salvo poi raddrizzarla per raggiungere la d con l'indice.. che vuoi che ti dica: ho le mani grandi e avrei bisogno di una tastiera più larga  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> beh.......allora.......rispondendo alle vostre domande
> 
> 1)quando ho notato la mancanza ero in fare reinstallazione gentoo
> 
> 2)kde per me è il meglio ke ce in giro
> ...

 

è la prima volta che sento di qualcuno che vuol fare l'eject di una penna usb ...  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Maialovic wrote:*   se voglio far l'eject di una penna usb non posso farlo?(credo che sia plausibbile in quanto ai tempi lo facevo spesso) 
> 
> è la prima volta che sento di qualcuno che vuol fare l'eject di una penna usb ... 

 

Suppongo che in quell'altro sistema operativo per fare l'unmount della penna usb e il comando di eject del cdrom abbiano la stessa dicitura nel menu...

----------

## koma

io mi immagino il mio pc che scagazza penne usb sulla parete  mahauhauahuahuahauhu

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Non te la prendere eh ma l'immagine è bellissima  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Maialovic wrote:*   se voglio far l'eject di una penna usb non posso farlo?(credo che sia plausibbile in quanto ai tempi lo facevo spesso) 
> 
> è la prima volta che sento di qualcuno che vuol fare l'eject di una penna usb ...  
> 
> Suppongo che in quell'altro sistema operativo per fare l'unmount della penna usb e il comando di eject del cdrom abbiano la stessa dicitura nel menu...

 

Quale altro sistema ? OSX o i vari bsd ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma in OSX non si buttano nel cestino?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma in OSX non si buttano nel cestino?

 

ehehe, Kernel78 segnalava semplicemente l'ossimoro del definire operativo un sistema dis-operativo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   ma in OSX non si buttano nel cestino? 
> 
> ehehe, Kernel78 segnalava semplicemente l'ossimoro del definire operativo un sistema dis-operativo 
> 
> Coda

 

si, lo so che era riferito ad un sistema dis-operativo, però mentre su un sistema vengono le penne usb vengono ejettate sul muro di fronte, in un'altro vengono gettate direttamente nel cestino. va bene... fa niente era uscita male come battuta.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Tanto per aggiungere una cosa: qualcuno di voi ha avuto a che fare con i vecchi zip e con i primi dat? Senza eject dovevi spegnere e riavviare con quell'altro sistema operativo per tirare fuori le cose o piegare una graffetta ed usarla come grimaldello.

@coda: l'importante non è l'età che si ha ma quella che si dimostra... (e dalla musica che senti sei prossimo alla pensione ormai)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @coda: l'importante non è l'età che si ha ma quella che si dimostra... (e dalla musica che senti sei prossimo alla pensione ormai) 

 

Io l'ho sempre detto: l'importante è essere vecchi dentro  :Razz: 

Ad ogni modo, non c'e' nulla di piu' trasgressivo di una jamin-a, o di un bel Sinàn Capudàn Pascià, tie'  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

